# Inherited tools



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

My grandfather was a carpenter, and my dad was his young apprentice before WWII. I started woodworking some 30 years ago, and have been using some of my father's tools ever since. These 2 bench planes are my favorites - a No.5 that I have sharpened as a jack, and a No. 6 that sees service as a jointer sometimes.

I'm not sure if my father inherited these from his father, or if he bought them himself. Both appear to be type 11's with the small aduster knob and 3 patent dates. The lever caps are different but I may have replaced the one on the #6 years ago. I know the iron is not original.

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

We don't often get to view old inherited tools that have been so well maintained over the many decades. Congratulations are in order to your Grandfather, your Father and you. CONGRATULATIONS for a job well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice tools. I love working with tools inherited from family members.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice! I'm a 9th generation builder in my family, and I don't have a single tool passed down that's any good for anything.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice planes and the fact they come from family is special. My #4 Bailey was given to me by my dad when I was 16, I am now 72, priceless! Like your tablesaw too, just like mine.


----------



## Indy Mike (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice tools. I have inherited tools from both my father and my grandfather and they have great sentamental value.


----------

